# Papas got a brand new wax



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just cant wait to try it. :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Ooooooo ARHhhhhhhhh,

£400+ ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a pot that is nearly empty, but am gonna replace it with supernatural, it gives a really wet look and makes the flake on metallic cars really pop, but i won't be replacing it when supernatural is said to be as good if not better for 1/5th the cost!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Let the detailing commence!

What's the first car to wear destiny from you?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

*****!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NKS said:


> Let the detailing commence!
> 
> What's the first car to wear destiny from you?


Im thinking it could be my van


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I have a pot that is nearly empty, but am gonna replace it with supernatural, it gives a really wet look and makes the flake on metallic cars really pop, but i won't be replacing it when supernatural is said to be as good if not better for 1/5th the cost!


Dont get me wrong DODO Juice is very good and i am one of there Detailers however from a customers point of view they will love Destiny because of how much it costs and they know the name.

Robbie


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice wax Robbie :thumb: Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Dont get me wrong DODO Juice is very good and i am one of there Detailers however from a customers point of view they will love Destiny because of how much it costs and they know the name.
> 
> Robbie


Yeah exactly, as a business it is justified as you can sell it to your customers, but for my own personal use the cost isn't justifiable!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice!!!!! Wodden Box...:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep - Nice Box !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> Nice wax Robbie :thumb: Hope you enjoy it!


Indeed i will my friend indeed i will :thumb:


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Stunning wax.

got a 4oz of it. Best wax i've ever used


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

best smelling wax EVER!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wonder how long till you get the EMAIL!!!... its really funny actually lmao.

Nice package! lol


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice addition Robbo


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Wonder how long till you get the EMAIL!!!... its really funny actually lmao.
> 
> Nice package! lol


Ill tell them what they can do with there email mate :devil:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Nice addition Robbo


Cheers mate may have to splash the M3 with it :thumb:


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Judging by the gold sticker on the side of the container, it looks like you bought it from the same place that i buy my ymol from

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

still_learning said:


> Judging by the gold sticker on the side of the container, it looks like you bought it from the same place that i buy my ymol from
> 
> :thumb:


Where is yours from?


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

from the USA forgotten their name


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb wax!


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Mossman said:


> Superb wax!


you know you have unmatching knives in your knife block?
:devil:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mossman said:


> Superb wax!


:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

stop staring at the tub, prodding it with your finger, sniffing it and lets see it on a car. :lol:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks lush. One question, i can see on cert is made on 2002, how long does the wax last for, do they have like expiry period?


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

honda-r said:


> That looks lush. One question, i can see on cert is made on 2002, how long does the wax last for, do they have like expiry period?


looks like 07 to me mate


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

It well may be 07 but it looks to me 02. anyway the owner can confirm this. Beside that, do Zimol waxes have expiry period?


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I never, unmatching knives  Wustof and Global rock!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

*VRs with Destiny!*

It works wonders on a black car!


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Mossman said:


> Well I never, unmatching knives  Wustof and Global rock!


Wusthof? 
 
Nice collection you have there.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have some ***** creme from 1998 in the fridge which is still fine (spreads, cures and lasts for about 3 months)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice purchase, mate :thumb: 

And you must put down in your will to use the wooden box to keep your ashes in after you've departed - would be a shame to waste it! :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

honda-r said:


> It well may be 07 but it looks to me 02. anyway the owner can confirm this. Beside that, do Zimol waxes have expiry period?


Yes its late 2007, I like to think the said company is like a fine wine that only gets better with age, Unlike the 7 year old turtlewax that is still sh1t :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Very nice purchase, mate :thumb:
> 
> And you must put down in your will to use the wooden box to keep your ashes in after you've departed - would be a shame to waste it! :lol:


Now that is a idea :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll bring my spoon around mate :lol: or you keep the wooden box, i'll have the palstic tub :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I'll bring my spoon around mate :lol: or you keep the wooden box, i'll have the palstic tub :thumb:


:lol: Sorry no good for the polish digestive system :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

vintage after thats been used up then


----------

